# Let’s see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

*Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

It sounds like we have quite a few beer/liquor lovers here so I'm assuming I'm not the only one blowing _my allowance_ on liquid refreshments every month...

*Let's see your latest haul!*

Here's mine, most of these will see the cellar for a long nap...


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

Nice. Hard to see what you have there besides the "Sexual Chocolate Stout" (sounds refreshing  ). What is the stuff in the wine bottles? Does beer cellar well?

edit... clicked on the picture and I can see you have a couple other stouts there... can't exactly make out what the other stuff is tho.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

Is that Dark Lord? That stuff is near to impossible to find.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

Beer in London is sadly unremarkable. While I can find good cask ales, I could buy just about any bottle here cheaper back home in the States.

Whisky, is a different matter altogether. That's where I've been building up my absurd stash. I picked up some great bottles in Islay, but my prides and joys are all single cask bottles from the Scotch Malt Whisky Society. It really doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*










I'm a rum guy, so that's what's here. The collection has grown some since it was taken, but I'm too lazy to take another one. A, lot of good flavor, cigar drinks and pleasure has been afforded me from this tabletop!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*



denverdog said:


> *Let's see your latest haul!*


Very Nice! Dark Lord, Russian River, Lost Abbey. Hmmmm! :dr

This was my last p/u.

Dark Lord, 07 Behemoth BarleyWine, Dreadnaught IPA.

CLick for Big Pic!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

My last purchases:

Mikkeller 'Beer Geek's Breakfast':









Dogfish Head 'Red and White':









And Magic Hat 'Circus Boy':









The Magic Hat is pretty good, but I still haven't found anything I liked as much as the #9. The Mikkeller is a Norwegian beer, oatmeal stout brewed with coffee (hence the name). Definitely a full body beer, felt thick and heavy in my mouth, almost syrupy, but delicious all the same. Had a bit of a smoky flavor too, must have been a french roast coffee  Haven't tried the Dogfish Head, but the description gets me excited. A Wit beer brewed with Pinot Noir juice, and then partially aged in Pinot Noir barrels and on oak staves.

My local store just put up a shelf labelled 'Limited Release Microbrews'. There goes all my money.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

I've had the Red & White. I liked it. :tu


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

MMMMM, love all three of those! Had a Dreadnaught recently that must of had some age because it was more american barley wine-esq. The hops were preasent but it seemed pretty sweet and the malt was kicked up. Are they like that fresh?



newcigarz said:


> Very Nice! Dark Lord, Russian River, Lost Abbey. Hmmmm! :dr
> 
> This was my last p/u.
> 
> ...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

I picked up a couple of bottles of Sierra Nevada Southern Hemisphere Harvest Ale last night (along with some wine, HopDevil and bitters, but I digress). I had (and loved) their Fresh Hop Ale from last year. Haven't had it yet (needed to chill), but I'm anxious to give it a try.

*alcohol content *6.7% by volume
*yeast *Ale Yeast 
*beginning gravity *14.7 Plato 
*bittering hops *Pacific Halertau 
*ending gravity *3.9 Plato 
*finishing hops *New Zealand Motueka & New Zealand Southern Cross 
*bitterness units *66 
*malts *Pale & Caramel

http://www.sierranevada.com/beers/harvest_southern.html


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Let's see your latest haul! Beer, Liquor, Wine, etc...*

Just polished off the Red & White. Tastes a lot like a barley wine to me. They tend to be a little too sweet for my tastes, but this one was ok. Much better than their Fort, but I still don't think it's as good as their regular releases. The description sounded a lot more complex than the taste. Maybe I should stick to beer-flavored beers.


----------

